# On the brink of World War III



## Mrs. M. (Nov 16, 2015)

As World War III draws nigh, a perfect storm is brewing among the nations tonight.   It is already beginning to hit our own shores and we are feeling the effects. The French Massacre on November 13th is yet another sign that we are on the brink of World War III.

While historians can readily tell us the day that WWII ended, the beginning is not so easy to pinpoint. Was it on September 30, 1938, when Neville Chamberlain made his famous speech, “Peace for our time”?  Or was it on the evening of November 9, 1938? Kristallnacht, the Night of Broken Glass when Nazis stormed Jewish homes, shops, setting fire to them while arresting the Jewish people?   It was a night of unmitigated terror. The local police were told to step aside and not interfere with the Nazis as they terrorized Jewish families with plans of deporting them to concentration camps.

The peace Chamberlain spoke of evaporated into thin air. Neville Chamberlain's pact with the devil sealed the fate of Czechoslovakia. His act of appeasement led to the deaths of millions of people.

The French Massacre happened the evening of November 13, 2015. The night of Glass occurred on November 9, 1938. It has been 77 years approximately since the beginning of our last World War and it does appear we are already entering the early stages of the next one.

On November 10, 1942 the Germans took Vichy France. On November 11, 1942 the United States Congress lowered the draft age to 18.

By November of 1942, America was no longer a bystander but was actively participating in World War II.

With the growing conflict in the South China sea and Russian land grabs in the Ukraine, threats of war are in the air. US relations with China and Russia are deteriorating. The refugee crisis in Syria has resulted in millions of Syrians crossing the borders of Turkey and Iraq. Many are seeking asylum in Europe. Nations are being overwhelmed, chaos is ensuing and most recently the massacre in France is evidence that our next World War looms on the horizon.

While the Chinese and Russian Communists have their own imperialist ambitions, so do those with designs of an International Order seated at the UN table.  ISIS is determined in their quest for Islamic world domination and multiple Islamic groups from various fronts are fomenting lawlessness. Terrorist attacks in Israel are continuing to escalate in frequency and viciousness.

It is indeed a perfect storm that is brewing.

We recently agreed to accept 10,000 Syrian refugees.  We are headed the way of France. It is reasonable to believe we already have members of ISIS here in America right now. It is also reasonable to believe there were violent criminals, rapists, murderers and terrorists among those refugees who arrived atop trains and now live in Sanctuary cities here.  America is facing perilous times ahead.

Mr. Chamberlain was succeeded by Winston Churchill in 1940. He died that same year and on the same date as the anniversary of Kristallnacht, November 9th.

Who will replace _our _Neville Chamberlain? Where is the Winston Churchill that will lead America through the mother of all wars and help restore America to her former glory and purpose?

We are headed for World War III. We cannot afford another Neville Chamberlain, America.
We need a Winston Churchill.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

I think you need a ground wire.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought that we were supposed to have a civil war between the conservatives on one side, and the illegal immigrants and the liberals on the other first, first....

Damn! Can't follow the game without a program!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 16, 2015)

"We recently accepted approximately 10,000 Syrian refugees into Louisiana. We are headed the way of France. It is reasonable to believe we already have members of ISIS here in America right now. It is also reasonable to believe there were violent criminals, rapists, murderers and terrorists among those refugees who arrived atop trains and now live in Sanctuary cities here. America is facing perilous times ahead."

No, this is utterly unreasonable, delusional, devoid of fact and merit.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 16, 2015)

This isn't necessarily a bad thing. Well, bad in the sense that tens of millions will die... but I think it will ultimately draw nations together within themselves and within the community of nations. The result? A more focused and refined dedication to liberty, equality, and fraternity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 16, 2015)

Liberals mock today, mourn tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> This isn't necessarily a bad thing. Well, bad in the sense that tens of millions will die... but I think it will ultimately draw nations together within themselves and within the community of nations. The result? A more focused and refined dedication to liberty, equality, and fraternity.



So, if we can all sing Kumbaya after it's all said and done, then we're good? Yes, a lot of rodents will be killed; and maybe some lessons forgotten will be learned; but the net effect will be devastating.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Picaro (Nov 16, 2015)

There are no countries, or coalition of countries, capable of launching  wars on the scale of WW I and WW II outside of the West any more and there is no likelihood of Europe and the U.S. going to war against each other. If you mean a series of small regional wars breaking out, we already have that, and have had that since the end of WW II. The situation will continue along its current path, with the names of the 'players' changing occasionally, maybe even every year in some regions.


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is what the fearful seem to be missing.

In Syria, Iraq, North Korea, Russia, China, or absolutely any other place......

For every 10 people there are 7 just trying to live their lives in peace.

Then 1 Criminal

1 Loser

and 1 leader.

10 Syrian Refugees are no more likely to kill people than 10 Americans born here


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Picaro said:


> There are no countries, or coalition of countries, capable of launching  wars on the scale of WW I and WW II outside of the West any more and there is no likelihood of Europe and the U.S. going to war against each other. If you mean a series of small regional wars breaking out, we already have that, and have had that since the end of WW II. The situation will continue along its current path, with the names of the 'players' changing occasionally, maybe even every year in some regions.



Mmmm....Maybe, you are under the erroneous impression that a world war has to be an outright clash of two great coalitions. What happens when countries take various sides in the middle east or places like Ukraine? Escalation is not out of the question and could indeed evolve to outright war among civilized nations. What happens if Iran or North Korea gets their nukes? What happens if these uppity nations war on Israel? Hey, maybe it won't be so bad; but the warning signs should be readily dismissed.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Liberals mock today, mourn tomorrow.



Naw. I mock today, and tomorrow, too. At my age, it is hard to get too excited about the end of civilization, as we know it. It has been predicted by one person or another about every 6 months since 1950. Besides, after living through the cold war, and having to deal with the following, it takes some heavy duty paranoia  to get my attention:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals mock today, mourn tomorrow.
> ...



Governments and corporations seek to exploit; but that doesn't mean there isn't a clear and present danger.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mmmm....Maybe, you are under the erroneous impression that a world war has to be an outright clash of two great coalitions. What happens when countries take various sides in the middle east or places like Ukraine? Escalation is not out of the question and could indeed evolve to outright war among civilized nations. What happens if Iran or North Korea gets their nukes? What happens if these uppity nations war on Israel? Hey, maybe it won't be so bad; but the warning signs should be readily dismissed.



Reread my post.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Picaro said:


> Reread my post.



No thanks. You got something to say; say it, bitch.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Reread my post.
> ...



Ah, I suspected you weren't bright enough to see your error. Thanks for playing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Picaro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Go ahead and tell me this alleged error. And stop prancing around the issue.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Picaro 

Can't do it; no alleged error occurred. Don't come at me next time, son. You got nothing.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro
> 
> Can't do it; no alleged error occurred. Don't come at me next time, son. You got nothing.



I'm content to let your inanity stand; I'm not personally responsible for your lack of comprehension. Sue the school you went to, and attend another one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Picaro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro
> ...



Yea, you let my inanity stand, moron.

Your content to clarify your nonsense claim cos I'll done hand you your ass some more.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Is there an interpreter in the house?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 17, 2015)

World war III? Hardly. But it's about time western leaders  admitted  that Islam is at war with the west  and free thinkers alike. Putin is right, we need to form a military allegiance, and obliterate deash in Syria and Iraq, send in troops . We have a military, let's use them,Obama!


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 17, 2015)

Either a world war or a plague.  A damned good plague.

Either one will thin the herd sufficiently to "save the planet" - won't it?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> As World War III draws nigh, a perfect storm is brewing among the nations tonight.   It is already beginning to hit our own shores and we are feeling the effects. The French Massacre on November 13th is yet another sign that we are on the brink of World War III.
> 
> While historians can readily tell us the day that WWII ended, the beginning is not so easy to pinpoint. Was it on September 30, 1938, when Neville Chamberlain made his famous speech, “Peace for our time”?  Or was it on the evening of November 9, 1938? Kristallnacht, the Night of Broken Glass when Nazis stormed Jewish homes, shops, setting fire to them while arresting the Jewish people?   It was a night of unmitigated terror. The local police were told to step aside and not interfere with the Nazis as they terrorized Jewish families with plans of deporting them to concentration camps.
> 
> ...



China doesn't have 'imperial ambitions'. Russia might....but they're in no condition to wage such a war. They're biggest customers are the very people they'd fight in your scenario. Same with China and its battle with the US. Their economy would go into a stark tale spin without the US market. With their number 2 trading partner Japan allying with US as well.

Your scenario is wildly improbable.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2015)

MaryL said:


> World war III? Hardly. But it's about time western leaders  admitted  that Islam is at war with the west  and free thinkers alike. Putin is right, we need to form a military allegiance, and obliterate deash in Syria and Iraq, send in troops . We have a military, let's use them,Obama!



That would be a foolish thing to declare. As 'Islam' is 1.6 billion people. ISIS....about 100,000. It would be monumentally stupid to increase the combatants you must fight by 4 orders of magnitude because you want your declaration of war to fit on a bumper sticker.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 17, 2015)

Watch as the ME turns neutral when we(us vs Rusia)use their land as fighting ground.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 17, 2015)

Skylar said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > World war III? Hardly. But it's about time western leaders  admitted  that Islam is at war with the west  and free thinkers alike. Putin is right, we need to form a military allegiance, and obliterate deash in Syria and Iraq, send in troops . We have a military, let's use them,Obama!
> ...


*You raise the number of a group to lower the chance of losing the one.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I'd like to know what inanity is too.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Let's see the note from your mother informing us on how smart you are; the only 'ass handing' you're doing is in passing your own around.

And it's you're', not 'your'. As a half-wit with high self-esteem, you can possibly make it worth my time playing 'I Touched You Last!!!' by posting a YouTube of yourself falling on the floor, threatening to hold your breath and turn blue, though; then I might consider indulging your rather dim-witted attempt at playing semantic games, despite badly botching your first attempt at it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



You awkwardly pick the dumbest things to come to your fellow idiots' defenses.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 18, 2015)

Picaro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



The guy who can't spell insanity in just the previous response shouldn't be worried about whether I missed an apostrophe. And you had your chance to say something worthwhile. Now, you're just drowning us all with dullness (I can see why Pogo likes you).


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



By that logic, you should definitely kill yourself. As the higher the number, the more likely you are to kill a terrorist.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Wait wait ---- you actually _don't know_ the word inanity?  

*in·ane*
iˈnān/
_adjective_
adjective: *inane*

silly; stupid.
"don't constantly badger people with inane questions"
synonyms: silly, foolish, stupid, fatuous, idiotic, ridiculous, ludicrous, absurd, senseless, asinine, frivolous, vapid;More
childish, puerile;
_informal_dumb, moronic, ditzy, daft
"another one of Craig's inane schemes"
antonyms: sensible
Origin
mid 16th century: from Latin _inanis_ ‘empty, vain.’​
Starting to sound familiar, o Vicar of Vapid?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



English is either not Gats" native language, or he is still working on completing the 3rd fomr of Mcguffey's reader.....


----------



## Picaro (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Does this post mean a YouTube is forthcoming?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 18, 2015)

Skylar said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


The problem IS: There isn't any way to validate members of  Islam. No hierarchy, no popes, no overreaching council that will certify or condemn or ANYTHING. I could just as well  say I am Muslim, WHO is going to know? (I am NOT, just making a point).  If a few Muslims do bad things to  non Muslims,  I don't  trust anyone  to  know EXACTLY what  violating Islamic  rules are  when no one can validate what or who IS a true Muslim to begin  with, let alone what bloody rules they should follow, either. All  I know is, I worry about the BAD Muslims, the good ones can take care of them selves. Much the same way we didn't worry about the good Fascist during WWII.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 18, 2015)

WWIII?

ISIS, Al Qaeda, Radical Islam and the democrats against civilization?

Probably.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You awkwardly pick the dumbest things to come to your fellow idiots' defenses.



Pogo is at that awkwardly stupid stage of Alzheimer's. When his state deteriorates a bit more, he'll join Wicca.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Wait wait ---- you actually _don't know_ the word inanity?
> 
> *in·ane*
> iˈnān/
> ...



Dang, you went and spoiled it. We could have been entertained for years by throwing that word at him in threads and watching him make an idiot of himself over it. Now he might look it up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> As World War III draws nigh, a perfect storm is brewing among the nations tonight.   It is already beginning to hit our own shores and we are feeling the effects. The French Massacre on November 13th is yet another sign that we are on the brink of World War III.
> 
> While historians can readily tell us the day that WWII ended, the beginning is not so easy to pinpoint. Was it on September 30, 1938, when Neville Chamberlain made his famous speech, “Peace for our time”?  Or was it on the evening of November 9, 1938? Kristallnacht, the Night of Broken Glass when Nazis stormed Jewish homes, shops, setting fire to them while arresting the Jewish people?   It was a night of unmitigated terror. The local police were told to step aside and not interfere with the Nazis as they terrorized Jewish families with plans of deporting them to concentration camps.
> 
> ...


Already there.  The barbarians are at the wall and there is no wall.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is a Idea: Islam can come together and clearly identify itself and create a governing body that  declares it's rules and goals, and then  they can determine apostasy and heretics and clearly defined punishments, and align itself with the 21st century. And realize they aren't the supreme religion, first and foremost. And then work with non muslims to stop Islamic hate crimes around the world, that would be a major step.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 19, 2015)

Picaro said:


> Does this post mean a YouTube is forthcoming?



I'm guessing this made sense in your head.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 19, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm guessing this made sense in your head.



Only to 1 of the 40 voices in there..


----------



## Stann (Feb 23, 2022)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin is using the same false scenario to invade the Ukraine. Calling them the aggressives. Tyrants and despots start wars. Putin is an x-kgb murdering thug and he's not going to stop with the Ukraine. Remember he said he wanted NATO out of all of Eastern Europe. Those nations are his next Target.


----------



## Stann (Feb 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Putin is using the same false scenario to invade the Ukraine. Calling them the aggressives. Tyrants and despots start wars. Putin is an x-kgb murdering thug and he's not going to stop with the Ukraine. Remember he said he wanted NATO out of all of Eastern Europe. Those nations are his next Target.


Aggressors


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Putin is using the same false scenario to invade the Ukraine. Calling them the aggressives. Tyrants and despots start wars. Putin is an x-kgb murdering thug and he's not going to stop with the Ukraine. Remember he said he wanted NATO out of all of Eastern Europe. Those nations are his next Target.



Putin is a Stalinist Scumbag.

Xi's Man Biden is a Nazi Scumbag.

Let's bring back someone decent, like Trump.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

🎶🎵we’ll meet again

don’t know where

don’t know wheeeeennn! 🎵🎶


----------



## Delldude (Feb 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> 🎶🎵we’ll meet again
> 
> don’t know where
> 
> don’t know wheeeeennn! 🎵🎶


----------



## Stann (Feb 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


>


The devil himself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 24, 2022)

A coordinated and carefully planned effort.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Delldude (Feb 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> The devil himself.


Trump's #2 now?


----------



## Delldude (Feb 24, 2022)

It's getting out of hand already:

Mask Nazis are worried about Covid in Ukraine​


----------



## Stann (Feb 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Trump's #2 now?


trump still the number one threat in our nation. putin replaced him as the number one threat in the world. Both promote division and hatred and death.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> trump still the number one threat in our nation. putin replaced him as the number one threat in the world. Both promote division and hatred and death.


That's odd, He hasn't been president for over a year, yet Biden is no threat to you.
How interesting.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 24, 2022)

John Kerry's concern in Ukraine:



> "*There will be massive emissions consequences to the war* but equally and importantly, you're going to lose people's focus, you're going to lose, certainly big country attention because they will be diverted and I think it could have a damaging impact," Kerry said during a recent interview with the BBC. "Hopefully President Putin would realize that in the northern part of his country they used to live on 66 percent of a nation that was over frozen land, now it's thawing and his infrastructure is at risk and the people of Russia are at risk. *I hope President Putin will help us stay on track with respect for what we need to do on climate.*"


----------



## Stann (Feb 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> That's odd, He hasn't been president for over a year, yet Biden is no threat to you.
> How interesting.


He is still sponsoring discord and violence throughout the country, he's a very active psychopath. Biden on the other hand is doing what he's supposed to be he's bringing he's being president and content with that ( no desire to be dictator or tyrant like Trump wanted to be ) and he's getting the country on shure footing for all the adversity that's facing US in the world. And dealing with the real problems, not creating more problems like trump did.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> He is still sponsoring discord and violence throughout the country, he's a very active psychopath. Biden on the other hand is doing what he's supposed to be he's bringing he's being president and content with that ( no desire to be dictator or tyrant like Trump wanted to be ) and he's getting the country on shure footing for all the adversity that's facing US in the world. And dealing with the real problems, not creating more problems like trump did.



Biden is a bumbling senile idiot. Period. And he's weak as fuck, and Putin took advantage of that.


----------



## Who_Me? (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm thinking of writing a book on these current events and I'm searching for a title, here are some.

Ukame but Weren't Invited
Don't Be a Chicken, Kviv
Only Fools Russian
U Can't Putin to Words
Crimea River
Any More?   Too soon right?


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 24, 2022)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beginning of WWII began in 1918 when Woodrow Wilson bullied Allied nations into accepting that Germany was fully responsible and then created crippling reparations that set the stage for all that was to come. There is probably a lesson there, but I doubt many will see it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2022)

Stann said:


> trump still the number one threat in our nation. putin replaced him as the number one threat in the world. Both promote division and hatred and death.



Where you Nazis only promote unity and peace.

Oh, and death to all whites...


----------



## Foolardi (Feb 25, 2022)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin is the guilty party but that in no small measure exonerated Biden.
 Who had within his power to Give Ukraine much needed deterrents like
  world-class fighter jets sitting idle somewhere in the desert.Plus World class
  Fighter tanks.Just a few strategically placed would have hindered and gave pause
   to Putin.All Biden did was mouth whoever at NATO or in our Military insist
  he repeat in Live time.Biden never had an original noble ideal in his entire
   40 + years as a career Pol.He's a copycat also.A verifiable puppet as we witnessed
   for 8 years under Obama.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 25, 2022)

Obama spoke to Pooty.. It's all good


----------



## Foolardi (Feb 25, 2022)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mmmm....Maybe, you are under the erroneous impression that a world war has to be an outright clash of two great coalitions. What happens when countries take various sides in the middle east or places like Ukraine? Escalation is not out of the question and could indeed evolve to outright war among civilized nations. What happens if Iran or North Korea gets their nukes? What happens if these uppity nations war on Israel? Hey, maybe it won't be so bad; but the warning signs should be readily dismissaL.



   And the fix for all this was easy as Simon Says.Ukraine simply had to
   Give assurances that They would not entertain any notions of Joining NATO.
   Plus of course Ukraine would never have been allowed into NATO anywho.
   Because in order to join NATO certain rigid conditions must be met.
  Like Not causing " Instability ".Ukraine allowed into NATO would easily
  tick off Putin no end.
   Being asked to Join NATO is an offer to help Strenghten NATO and members.
    Not cause conflict.


----------

